# Will my Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS work in REW?



## bobmills (Apr 7, 2007)

That's the question will the sound blaster audigy 2 Zs work or will I have to invest in a sound blaster live? in the REW?:help:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Is it this one:

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1382134,00.asp

or this one:

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,1684450,00.asp

If it's either of those, I believe it will work, as both seem to have a line-in input. If you are using PCMCIA card, I believe the input is described as a mic/line-level input, so you will have to select it to be line-level in your software. Anyway, that's the big deal -- does it have a line-level input? And it appears from my quick research on the web that both of those do, so you should be OK.


----------



## bobmills (Apr 7, 2007)

*Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS digital out? will it work REW?*

What I:help: 've found so far is the soundbaster audigy is digital out and the soundblaster live analog out. I have audigy ,will digitol out work in setting up rew?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

As OTTO says........... which model is it???

You can use digital out, but you can't create a soundcard calibration file, which makes the results less accurate...

brucek


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Bob,

I believe both have analog outs. The non-laptop model lists its outputs at 7.1 and coax S/PDIF. I believe the PCMCIA card listed it as having a 1/8" jack that serves as both analog and optical out. I think it will work for you. Using digital out won't be the end of the world, but, as brucek correctly points out, you won't be able to do a sound card cal.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

I have an Audigy 2 ZS and it works fine with REW.:T Heres the response. -1db @ 10hz

-3.4 @ 5hz


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Jerm357, How do you have this setup with the PCMCIA card...
I would like to use this as well, so I don't have a bunch of chords and pieces running around... I'll be buying a Galaxy CM140 to get this going as well...

Warp


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Not sure about PCMCIA. Im using the normal Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS PCI card. It looks like this..........


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

ahhh ****... is anyone using a PCMCIA card for REW...?

I wanted to have a nice neat package without all those extra parts hanging out...


----------

